# Bass techniques inshore



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Ned rig is lethal in cooler, clear, shallow water. Just watch out as the hooks bend easy.

Most of the year your typical “power” style bass fishing will catch you fish. Paddle tails, chatterbaits, spinnerbaits etc are all good at covering water.

With docks I am all about skipping a 1/4 jig head and gulp shrimp under it.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Im not sure what any of those rigs are but DOA green/brown shrimp crush the big snook


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The truth is... that most all of the techniques we use in the backcountry (from the Everglades all the up to the Carolinas) are based on freshwater bass skills.... Yeah, the first time you toss a nice plug casting rig with brand new line in some places you're very likely to lose all of your line.... (the look on a first timers face down my way as they watch their gear getting spooled is just priceless - but I'm very careful not to laugh...).

Whether pitching, flipping, or trying to work a topwater near structure - much of what we do in the brackish or salty shorelines came directly from freshwater techniques... Unlike freshwater though, a leader of some kind is mandatory... 

Whenever I have someone that bass fishes and is new to the 'glades I always recommend that they bring their favorite rod with them since accuracy in casting is everything in my world. Lay that lure three feet from cover and it gets ignored. Place it close enough to touch the end of a downed tree and things get interesting... Getting a bass guy to quit trying to rip their lips off on the strike does take some doing though.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

All my bass buddies have a terrible time w salt water hook set. I can preach till cows come home. Had a blue carbon steel treble buried in shin meat years ago. Small gap. Wore it half a day looking for side cutters small enough for gap,yet tough enough for carbon steel. St Upid ( patron saint of dumbass fisherman ) Partner Missed hook set. Wth. They’ve been known to break rods with hook set. At least I break mine w tailgate. Lol.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Easier to say what I do differently for SW inshore. All about the same for bass and inshore except the popping cork thing inshore. Humm maybe I should try that on bass..


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

rcbrower said:


> Easier to say what I do differently for SW inshore. All about the same for bass and inshore except the popping cork thing inshore. Humm maybe I should try that on bass..


Works great for the fake stripers


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

lemaymiami said:


> (the look on a first timers face down my way as they watch their gear getting spooled is just priceless - but I'm very careful not to laugh...).


You could have laughed at me and I'd have had to laugh with you. One of the most memorable times I've had. Think the fish just grew another 5 pounds


----------



## Tailwaters (Apr 9, 2019)

I caught a red on a 5" lizard this past weekend. Have hooked a couple tarpon on 10" plastic worms and caught a 34" gag on a 3/4oz bass jig. I don't use these types of lures on a regular bases in saltwater but do like to experiment.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

I always try to keep up with the latest swimbaits offered in the bass world. Some of them flat out catch reds and other inshore species.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I’m gonna throw an Alabama rig next time I am on a school of specks.

Nate


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Trolled spanish from time to time w umbrella rig. Crazy
Caught dozen plus huge grass carp on 2” Blakemore road runner pumpkin color over the years. My carp “go to “ lure. Lol


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

Seems like T rig would work fine for flounder......


----------



## BrainlessBoater (Feb 18, 2018)

YouTube....my best source of info....lol


----------



## mmcintyre44 (12 mo ago)

Find reds in shallow creeks or tailing and throw a small creature bait on a Texas rig or ned rig. My favorite lure is the baby goat by Z man with their 1/6th oz finesse ned head. The Elastech in the baby goat lets the pinchers stand up resembling a Fidler crab.


----------



## Subtraction (Dec 21, 2021)

Tokyo rig and a drop shot are my two favorite spotted bass techniques. They’ve worked in saltwater for me too even using the same baits robo worms, z man finesse wormz. Keitechs are awesome but they are expensive and extremely fragile even the ‘saltwater’ line doesn’t hold up very well.

Sebile magic swimmer slow sinking version in chrome. Change out the crappy treble hooks for inline singles. Fast retrieve just under the surface worked really good on an assortment of inshore species last winter when I made a trip down to Florida.


----------



## Dbuffington (3 mo ago)

When I made the switch from bass to red, I found much of what I learned rolled right over. Flukes, grubs, swimbaits and chatter bait all did well. Ned rigs in the cold clear water for sure!


----------



## VA-Gheenoe (4 mo ago)

My secret weapon for dock fishing here in VA is a texas rig setup with a Zman Kickerz Crab and a 1/4 oz tungsten weight rigged weedless. Gets right up in structure and rarely lose my rig.


----------

